
Mathematics Pioneer Ingrid Daubechies Has More Barriers to Break - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/mathematics-pioneer-ingrid-daubechies-has-more-barriers-to-break-11579888523
======
mkl
Back in 2014 I went to a seminar she gave about, among other things, the
forgery detection work. The basic idea seemed both simple and clever: a forger
is trying to match the original painting or style as exactly as possible, and
so paints more slowly and carefully, and this introduces more slight wobble in
the strokes.

------
merricksb
Non-paywalled version:

[http://archive.is/N8vpp](http://archive.is/N8vpp)

------
yummypaint
I think the climate in departments at big universities has significantly
improved now that the oldest faculty members are dying off in earnest. People
who deserve tenure are unable to get it due to decades of administrative
creep, while the worst offenders often remain protected by it. Daubechies is
brilliant and was also involved in the "Eigenfaces" work that made the rounds
a few years ago, and is also an excellent instructor and lecturer. Her
presence has elevated the Duke math department for years.

~~~
Angostura
That could certainly be true if Universities were 40 years old.

------
gordaco
It's nice to read about Daubechies here on HN. I remember reading a few of her
papers circa 2006 for an academic project. At the time I was accustomed
(prejudiced, maybe) to see mostly male authors in all the papers I used, and I
was a bit surprised to learn that the I in "I. Daubechies" meant Ingrid. I'm
happy to see her still going, her work is awesome.

~~~
g82918
I had the opposite experience when I met Jan Hesthaven at a GR conference.
Turns out it is a German man's name and not a woman, which I found out after
professing how much I love the hard 'J' versions book on spectral methods for
time dependent problems.

~~~
peatfreak
What is GR? General relativity?

So there are two Jan Hesthavens? One (a man) who works in GR and another (a
woman) who works in signal processing or time series analysis?

~~~
hnuser123456
Sounds like they went around the conference talking about Jan (as in Janet),
when other attendants knew this work was by Jan (Yan).

------
buzzkillington
Here's a radical request.

A living wage for non-tenured faculty.

~~~
throwlaplace
adjunct faculty teaching a full load (2/2) make a very nice wage at my uni
(~70k). the problem isn't the wage but the exactly what non-tenure implies:
lack of job security.

~~~
sriram_sun
Does class size matter? i.e. Does the adjunct have to generate (> 100%)
funding for their pay?

~~~
throwlaplace
honestly i'm not sure. the particular adjunct i have in mind teaches one large
lecture style class and a smaller (but still larger than topics class size)
elective class.

